# New Colt



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Picked it up yesterday. New stainless Combat Commander. Pics coming soon. I'm sooooo happy.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Congrads


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Congrats Charlie. You got yourself one fine pistol there. Give us a range report when you have time. You better get busey loading them .45ACPs as you will go through a bunch real fast. Good luck with it.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

SWEET !!! Let's see that puppy ~~~ CONGRATS !


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Quit teasing us Charlie........let see some pics man!!!!


Congrats on the new baby.


----------

